# Leaving Wednesday



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

It's our second trip in the 'Roo, and the 1st in the new TV. Taking the in-laws on their first camping trip. We should have lots of fun. I think the IL's will enjoy it more than they think they will. When we told them we were purchasing the OB, my MIL said "well I'm not staying in a camper". Now she is getting excited to leave.

Now if I could stop doing mods and actually start packing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, biga!









You may have misunderstood what your MIL said... It was 'I'm not staying in the same camper as you!". Which means, of course, that you would be wise to pack a tent! You wouldn't want to get cold at night!









Just kidding! I'm sure your MIL is a wonderful lady.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Have a great trip, biga!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's possible, but she knows I'd put her in the truck.









She loves to people watch, so we think she is going to enjoy campground life. FIL is happy just about anywhere. He has bad knees and back, so we think a relaxing trip will be good for him also. Our last trip was rushed (Fri-Sun) with lots of walking, and it took him a week to recover. This one _should_ be slower paced (Wed-Sun).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT trip....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time biga
Thats what camping is all about R&R

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Have a great time, biga!!!


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

While in Maggie Valley, you need to drive 15 miles to Cherokee and go to the casino. I was there Saturday night and won BIG !!!!! After losing, then winning a little ,I finally hit the big one. $50 dollars .... hey thats big for me


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Have a great trip!! Cant wait to hear all about it! sunny


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We're back in one piece. Had a couple small issues, and the IL's loved it. We forgot the digital camera, so we only have film pictures. I'll post a full report later.


----------

